# Dove doesn't make the laughing sound



## Grample_Stam (Sep 6, 2014)

I am wondering why my dove doesn't laugh like the others I have seen.

My dove is an orange ringneck male and he coos normally and also barks, he is also 6th months old. If anyone knows why he isn't laughing please answer.


----------



## parulidae (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: dove laughing*

Well, that's an easy answer: not all ringneck doves laugh! Nothing's wrong with your bird. That's good news!


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww love them no matter what they sound like. And they are young, theres still hope.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

If he's alone as well and doesn't see you as a mate, he probably won't do it often / at all as they prefer to do that towards other birds


----------

